# ساعة بولغري جذابه في شكلها غير الاشكال المعتاده رجاليه ونسائيه



## مسوقة26 (7 مارس 2012)

\
/ 
تحيةٌ صباحية \ مسائية لـ أرواحكم ..​​

مجموعة ساعات تقليد درجه اولى ماتفرق عن الاصليه ابداً​​

سـ أعرضها لكم هنا وكلى أمل أن تنال اعجابكم​​


وصل الجدد بحمد الله​​


تم التحديث 7ربيع الاول
الموضوع متجدد بكل جديد فلاتحرموني تواصلكم الدائم​​

ساعات رجالي ونسائي بـ اسعار لايوجد لها منافس​​

*
*
*
لكثرة الطلبات تم توفير دفعه جديده من 
ماركة مونت بلانك لـ الذوق هنا عنوان 
جلد لايوجد فرق بينها وبين الاصليه 
اتوماتيك رائعه جداً 





بـ 350 ريال​​*


متوفر الذهبي والاسود والفضي


وميناء ابيض واسود


































*
*
*
*​​


ساعة اصحاب التميز والرقي 
ساعة رولكس طبق الاصليه بكل مافيها​​

الختم في اربع مواقع مثل الاصليه​​

متوفر رجالي ونسائي​​

هذا الشكل نسائي​​



​​



​​



​​


الحبه بـ 300 ريال والطقم بـ 600 ريال​​







​​




​​





​​

وهذي جديد رولكس نفس اللي بالموقع​​

رجالي الميناء ازرق فاتح​​



​​

وهذي نسائي متوفر الذهبي​​

والاسود​​



​​



​​

وهذا شكل جديد​​



​​



​​









انتهت وباذن الله توصل دفعه جديده 
ساعة بولغري جذابه في شكلها غير الاشكال المعتاده 
عمليه بكل تفاصيلها 
وطبق الاصليه بكل ختم وحفر لاسم الماركه​​

بـ 350 ريال​​

متوفر لونين كما موضح بالصوره​​



​​



​​




​​







*
كارتير رجالي ونسائي فضي والازرق هذا كيس لحماية الساعه فقط




الحبه بـ 300 ريال 
والطقم بـ 600 ريال 


​​

*
*​​

ساعات كارتير رجالي لكل من يبحث عن التميز بعالم كارتير​​

متوفر بجلد اسود شكل دائري ومربع​​

بـ 300 ريال​​




​​



​​



​​




بـ متوفر بزركون وبدون زركون​​

بـ 300 ريال​​





​​



​​





*


​


ساعات رولكس طبق الاصليه تمام لايوجد اختلاف​​

هذي جديده وتقدرون تتاكدون بزيارة موقع رولكس​​



​​




​​





​



​






​



​



​


الحبه بـ 300 ريال 
*
*
*
*
*
وهذا الشكل يوجد منه نسائي ورجالي​​

وصل الفضي والذهبي من هذا الشكل​​











*
*
*​​

ساعة قوتشي جلد النسائي ثلاث اشكال 
مربع ومدور​​

بزركون او بدون 
متوفر الاسود والاحمر​​

بـ 300 ريال​​



​​



​​



​​



​​





​​




​​

وهذي قوتشي سيراميك فخمه جداً بالطبيعه​​

بـ250 ريال​​



​​



​​






*
*
ساعة اقنر جلد فخم جداً طيق الاصليه تماماً​​

متوفر بلونين اسود وبني محروق​​

بـ 250 ريال​​




​​



​​



​​




ساعة جفنشي جلد اسود فخامه لاتقاوم​​


لاتختلف عن الاصليه ابداً​​


بـ 300 ريال 
غيرمتوفره الان​​





​




​




​


*
*
*
ساعة كارتير​​


بـ 250 ريال​​


لـ اصحاب الذوق الرفيع 
وصلت دفعه من الشكل الثاني لكثرة طلبات الزبائن​​






​​






​​






​​






​​




*​​







الساعات النسائيه 
ماركة جيفنشي متوفر ابيض ومتوفر اسود وهناك اختلاف بسيط في الشكل 
ب 250 ريال​​



​​



​​




​​


**
**
**




​​

ماركة قوتشي ولو تلاحظون اسم الماركة منقوش بداخل الساعه متوفر ابيض بفضي واسود بفضي واسود بذهبي​​





​​




​​



​​



​​








*
*
*​​

كارتير موديل جديد نفس اللي بالموقع 
متوفر ثلاث الوان اسود بفضي وابيض بفضي وبني بذهبي​​



​​



​​


وهذي ماركة كارتير متوفر الوردي فقط​​

بـ 220 ريال​​



​






​

*
*​​




​​

*
*
ماركة ديور وبداخلها حبيبات من الؤلؤ صغيره​​

بـ 200 ريال 
متوفر ثلاث الوان​​



​​




 <!-- / message -->​​

التوصيل داخل الرياض يد بيد او عن طريق المندوب وياخذ حق مشواره 30 ريال​​


وخارج الرياض عن طريق شركات الشحن 
\
\
للطلب 
0552440462​​


الاتصال للنساء
والرجال ارسال رساله بالطلب والمدينه واسم المستلم 
وباذن الله يتم الرد​​



وحياكم الله​​




​​


تميزي بطعم قهوتك العربيه امام ضيوفك مع قهوة الشيوخ قهوة ام عبدالعزيز​​

..ღ* ياعطرها وين الزهور تختار من ريحك عطور*ღ.. وصلت اطقم العطور الخاصه *ღ​​

وصلت تشكيلة شنط العيد من افضل الماركات برادا وميو ميو​​

بـ رائحة العود وحبات المعمول ومسك العطور ارحب بكم باجمل العروض​​

مجموعه رجاليه من (ساعات واقلام ومحافظ وكبكات وميداليات )تميز قبل الجميع​​

وصل الجديد ساعات رولكس بولغري وكارتير​​

بعض اراء وتجارب عطور دموع الغرام..ღ* عبارات الشكر عاجزه امام هذا الوفاء*ღ..​​


----------

